# 503 5.5.2 Send hello first



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Windows Server ein Kontaktformular, dass vom einen auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr funktionierte, obwohl am Server nichts verändert wurde. Ich habe dann ein SMTP Test Tool verwendet, und es kam der volgende Fehler: 
	
	
	



```
503 5.5.2 Send hello first
```
. 
Woran könnte das liegen, und wie kann ich es beheben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Ist es wirklich ausgeschlossen dass es etwas geaendert wurde?
Es scheint als waere an dem angesprochenen Mailserver etwas anders, sodass dieser erstmal ein HELO oder EHLO erwartet.


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Ich habe den SMTP Server heute neu installiert, da er nicht mehr erreicht werden konnte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Da koennte dann z.B. schon der Hund begraben sein.
Hast Du vielleicht einen anderen Mailserver genommen? Oder eine andere Version?


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Nein, alles genau so wie es war, als es noch funktioniert hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Kann ja eigentlich nicht, da ja jetzt was anders ist.
So ein Mailserver meint ja nicht einfach von heut auf morgen ein HELO zu wollen.

Welchen Mailserver nutzt Du denn?
Hast Du schonmal in die Config geschaut?


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Ich verwende den IIS SMTP Server.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Hast Du vielleicht Windows-Update installiert?
Welche Windows- und IIS-Version hast Du?


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Der Server sucht automatisch nach neuen Updates und installiert sie.
IIS ist Version 6
Windows Server 2003 mit SP1


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Moeglicherweise gibt's da irgendein Update welches den Mailserver veranlasst ein HELO oder EHLO zu erwarten.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte ein Mailserver zuerst ein HELO bekommen bevor es losgeht.


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Und wie kann ich das Realisieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Was fuer ein Formular greift denn wie zu?


----------



## Julian212145 (12. September 2005)

Das Formular wird per PHP versand.
	
	
	



```
mail()
```


----------

